# Question about human relations.



## mike123gallagher (Mar 28, 2008)

If a man is able to get along exceptionally well with a particular woman... when they are together their conversations/laughing seem like it could go on forever, the time flies, an overwhelming feeling of happiness occurs, etc...

The man has vivid dreams about this woman over and over.

For those thing to happen to a man does the woman have to have similar feelings? Could it be one sided? In other words, in a typical relationship like I described, would you think the woman has to have feeling for the man? 

I guess what I am asking is for a man to guenually have strong feelings for woman, to dream of her every night, etc.. the woman must have some feelings, right? I know there are exceptions, but generally speaking?


----------



## bluedano (Mar 25, 2008)

I would say a man could have vivid dreams and genuinely strong feelings for a woman who didn't even know he existed. But now as far as having long conversasions and laughing together while 'time flies'... that would take more than a little recipercation.

DanO


----------



## mike123gallagher (Mar 28, 2008)

I see what you mean DanO. The conversation/laughing part equals chemistry. And to have chemistry I think a normal man would feel that in his gut, right? You can't be tricked into thinking there is chemistry with a woman if there isn't any.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sure it's chemistry and Love.

This is how I feel about my wife, I been with her 18 years, sure doesn't feel like it, feels like we met yesterday.

She is in every sexual fantasy I have, she is the center piece.

While I have some edgy fantasies, she really enjjoys that she is my focus. So my fantasy of the naughty school girl.....She is happy to play the part.

Now this all goes with moderation of course. BUt I think chemistry is a huge part.


----------

